# ORGANIC YOGURT AS A SUPPLEMENT



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Now, I know the forum probably discusses this from time to time... And I looked it up, but couldn't find it.. So I thought I would ask.. 


Chino has organic plain yogurt added to one of his meals daily. I buy at a health food store, and they have 5 or 6 different brands. They are all priced the same, and all have a normal formula and a fat free formula.

Considering that dogs need more crude fat, would the normal formula be better than the fat free??

He's on the normal stuff now and doing good


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thought id get more responses lol


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

lol i actually came to look and see what someone responded too i was intrested in the same thread


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

"are you drinking 2% because you think you're fat?"


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would give him the normal stuff. I would like to know if you are buying the 5 or 7 active culture kind.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Cottage cheese all the wayoke: lol sorry couldn't resist. :angeldevi


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would give him the normal stuff. I would like to know if you are buying the 5 or 7 active culture kind.


I think he bought the yogurt with five.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yep five of em!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would look to see if they have the 7 culture organic yogurt available. % is good but 7 is better. You are doing the right by keeping up with this is is so good for the dog. Mikado was on this almost all of life. I have not done this with Vendetta as her food is way more expensive than Mikado's and quite frankly I can not afford it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah blue is not cheap its 55 for the largest bag but i figure until i can afford some orijen lol ill give him yogurt. id still probably give him yogurt if i had him on orijen


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a question....what does the yogurt actually do for em??? all i know that dairy products are good for calcium....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It helps with digesting foods. It balances the bacteria and enzymes in their tummy to help them digest their food quicker and use more of the foods they take in instead of putting it on your lawn.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> It helps with digesting foods. It balances the bacteria and enzymes in their tummy to help them digest their food quicker and use more of the foods they take in instead of putting it on your lawn.


yes youll see more of this : upruns: and less of this :


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yes youll see more of this : upruns: and less of this :


lol good explanation....its like ur tryin to explain it to a kid using pictures....i can read...lol


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yes youll see more of this : upruns: and less of this :


:rofl: So true!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> lol good explanation....its like ur tryin to explain it to a kid using pictures....i can read...lol


sometimes short and sweet says it all


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You should really use organic yogurt if you have to have your dog on any kind of medication. Meds are hard on dogs stomach and this helps keep things in check.


----------

